# figures soltes



## catatonia.today

hola i bona tarda.

estic corregint un text que s'ha traduit un traductor amb poca experiència, i tinc uns dubtes.

la frase original és:

"S’inicià amb els diferents cossos de l’exèrcit espanyol del 1830, posteriorment creà una sèrie corresponent a la Guerra d’Àfrica (1859-1860), i són destacables *les figures soltes* de Napoleó a cavall i d’un mameluc també a cavall."

l'ha traduida ben literalment, com "loose figures", que per mi no té cap sentit a l'àngles. el volia canviar a "representations". seria fidel al sentit de la frase?:

"The representations of Napoleon and of an Egyptian Mamluk warrior, both on horseback,  stand out especially."


----------



## ernest_

Mai no havia sentit això de "figures soltes". Jo diria els "retrats" i en anglès "portraits".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Potser que sigui una copia del castellà, però crec que vol dir que hi ha unes figures que destaquen per si mateixes.

No sé si m´he explicat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> Potser que sigui una copia del castellà, però crec que vol dir que hi ha unes figures que destaquen per si mateixes.


Hola. 
Estic d'acord amb l'Antpax, jo també interpreto "soltes" com una còpia del castellà "sueltas", és a dir representades individualment, en contraposició amb les representacions de conjunt de les quals acabava de parlar.


----------



## ernest_

Però és que quan són persones representades individualment llavors es diuen *retrats*. Que jo sàpiga.


----------



## Namarne

ernest_ said:


> Però és que quan són persones representades individualment llavors es diuen *retrats*. Que jo sàpiga.


Hola, ernest. 
Aquesta vegada sí que és difícil demanar context, caldria veure els quadres.  Potser sí que es poden entendre com a retrats, però després d'haver parlat de composicions de conjunt, també poden ser representacions més o menys llunyanes en què l'atenció se centra en determinades figures, tot individualitzant-les. Aleshores no sé si escauria dir-ne retrats. (Potser sí, no dic que no, però a mi em sembla que _retrat _és massa concret, si hom no està prou segur del que es tracta.)


----------



## chics

Hola.
Jo també interpreto que es tracta d'un castellanisme (per "sueltas") i que no es refereix a figures relaxades sino aillades. En anglès, _isolated_, em sembla, oi?


----------



## catatonia.today

hmm. hauria d'haver dit que el text s'anava dels soldadets de plom. al final m'he quedat amb "representations", que encara que no sigui perfecte...

merci a tots!


----------



## Namarne

catatonia.today said:


> hauria d'haver dit que el text anava de soldadets de plom.


 Ara sí que ens has matat... (almenys a mi).


----------



## dgimeno

Les figures soltes per a mi són figures individuals o que no tenen relació amb les altres, per exemple, si estem parlant, com sembla, de soldadets de plom, són figures que se surten del patró de totes les altres. Altra cosa seria la paraula justa en anglès, però jo et proposaria separate.

En tot cas, la paraula solt o solta no és cap castellanisme per "suelto" o "suelta" sinó que deriva del llatí "solutum" (deslligat). De fet, se'n podria dir tant figures soltes como figures solteres.


----------



## catatonia.today

ah, merci. em sembla aleshores que el més adequat hagues sigut alguna cosa com "the individual figures". pero "representations" també serveix sense canviar el sentit.

petons a tots 
tiffany


----------

